# Shrimp Questions



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I am getting very interested for the fresh water algae eating shrimps and recently received some young cherry shrimps from Tom.
These guys are really cool so I would like to collect other types but I don't know much about them. If you guys have any experience with cherry, green, and crystal shrimps, I love to know more about them.

Do green shrimp reproduce in the aquarium like cherry shrimps?
Can green shrimp cross breed with cherry shrimps?
Are green shrimp compatible together with cherry shrimps?
Are crystal shrimps compatible with green shrimps and cherry shrimps?
Can a colony of lower grade crystal shrimp produce high grade babies?
  
Thanks


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Round Head said:


> Do green shrimp reproduce in the aquarium like cherry shrimps?
> Thanks


Yes and no. The green shrimp will need a ph higher than 7 and do better in slightly hard to hard water. They will breed better in this type of water. Cherries breed faster in my opinion.



Round Head said:


> Can green shrimp cross breed with cherry shrimps?
> Thanks


If the green shrimp you are talking about is Caridina cf. babaulti it will not cross breed with cherries or CRS.



Round Head said:


> Are crystal shrimps compatible with green shrimps and cherry shrimps?


Crystal red need softer and more acidic water than green shrimp. If you want to have a healthy population of CRS I would not put them with green shrimp. They are fine with cherries as they tolerate different water conditions.



Round Head said:


> Can a colony of lower grade crystal shrimp produce high grade babies?


If they are very bad grade, most of the babies will look better than the parents. This does not mean that they will be better grade. It will probably take you some time since you have to selective breed the higher grade, this meaning separating them from the lower grades. You also have to factor the luck facto rin here...it is hard to do and will take lots of time in most cases.

Hope this helps,
Pedro


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, I am also very new to shrimp keeping. I currently have 2 RCS with eggs and tonight one of the pregnant ones is trying to shake out or drop the eggs somehow. Can someone tell me, do they give live birth in that the eggs hatch with the mom then drop, or does she lay the eggs somewhere and then just take off? I am clueless on this but I know something is up with this one that is doing a lot to shake these things lose. She has dissappeared into a thicket of hottinia for the moment. Thanks for letting me tag on to your thread.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

everything pedro said sounds about right from what i've read. dstephens, CRS (crystal red shrimp) and RCS (red cherry shrimp) give birth to live shrimplets. if you've just begun i'm inclined to think you have RCS, but both are beautiful shrimp. good luck with the pregnant shrimp


----------

